# Stains and colors



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There are a number of diferent natural stains stains like coffee and/ or tea will work on wood there are a number of YouTube on the verity of natural stains for wood. Food colors and fabric dyes will work also. There is a learning curve to using these products on wood but work well when done right. Here is one guide.
http://www.woodworking.org/WC/Garchive01/3_27colorants.html


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a lot to take in

i may try coffe and tea on the mallard ,but will try scraps 1st to ensure its the colour i want


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great info, TX Randy. I am curious though as to how one would go about collecting sheep urine............


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Mix some coffee up but then get the urge to drink it


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've used the iron and vinegar recipe and the Rit fabric dyes with good results. I haven't exposed the Rit dyed wood to a lot of sunlight so not sure how stable it is long term. I do have a couple pieces indoors that are going on 5 years and holding up well though.

Make sure to test the color with the iron solution on scrap from the same wood you're using. The color will vary from piece to piece.

My results on white oak were a really nice chestnut brown. The cherry I tried had a slightly off color but did darken up substantially.

This is an excellent article by Brian Boggs on ebonizing wood with iron and vinegar.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/ebonizing_wood

If you're looking for a good black I'd use his method.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Going to try the coffee on pine as pine always stains blotchy. Besides we always end up pouring yesterday's left over coffee down the drain about time I put it to use!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

saving my scraps of lime to do some test pieces before I commit my self .Lime should take on a more even colour than pine the grain varies so much


----------

